# How do I get her to give up the ball?



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a dog who would literally hold on for hours.

A few of the things we did:
:Shape the behavior:-- I had him on leash, gave him the toy and sat, just ignoring (and observing him). Any solicitation... I ignored. If he mouthed the ball, I would click and toss a piece of steak/high value food. He would not take it.... I let the food pile up and eventually he DID drop the ball to take the food..... I DID NOT GRAB FOR THE BALL.... I let him eat and grab it again. And repeat a lot. You only take the ball MUCH later in training. If you try to dive for it to get it before her....you ar eonly teaching her to be more fast/sneaky.

Teach a tug: If you can find someone competent and good at teaching tug...it has a structure that has an almost built in out that can be easily worked up to higher arousal levels, but initially starts with low arousal:

Teach a formal retrieve using a random object that isn't QUITE as exciting as a toy. You can use a training plan something like this: Keepers - Shirley's Retieve

In the mean time, I would stop trying to play fetch games, you are likely (unintentionally) increasing her conflict or fun in not releasing the ball.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

I had this same problem with my girl, Ella. She is a ball fanatic. I manage it by having two (or more) balls with me. She quickly learned that she has to drop the first ball for me to throw the next ball. It only took a few days of showing her that I had a ball in reserve for her to realize that the real prize was having another ball thrown, not holding onto the one she brought back. When she was consistently dropping the ball on the return, I started saying "drop it" (an existing command she knew but never associated with the wonderful tennis ball) right before she got back to me with the ball. She will now instantly drop the ball on command, whether I have one in reserve or not.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oscar was exactly the same!! The two-ball strategy worked for us in the end, and now we've been able to transition to being able to play with only one ball... which is really good, because he is a fetch machine  We tried to be very consistent (always have another ball ready so he is accustomed to relinquishing the ball when he returns). Over time you can try not bringing out the 2nd ball right away, just have it on your person and it only appears when the other ball is released. We also use "drop it". We've now incorporated "closer" (or "bring it here"), which we use if he drops the ball too far away in his enthusiasm :; he has to pick it up and bring it closer... very handy 

One thing we definitely tried not to do is reinforce the silly "chase-me" game (and if you're playing chase-the-dog games in any other contexts, I would suggest stopping... they love it but you definitely don't want them to think keep-away is a good game to play!). Now if he starts chomping the ball and doesn't want to drop it, I just say "oops!" and walk away, end of game... not much fun for him in that.

On that note, I also found that using real chuck-it balls rather than tennis balls worked better for us. As soon as he feels a tennis ball getting a little mangled, he wants to lie down and pick at it/eat it. :doh: LOL Chuck-it balls are so much hardier!!


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes, use 2 balls! Learned that here. Took Davis about 3 months before we could use just one. We still carry 2 to get him to stop chewing up the other. Tennis balls will be destroyed quickly. Try the chuck its or something similar. I also have him sit before i throw the ball. That way he isnt spastically jumping all over me. Have fun!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

I saw the Chuck-It balls at Petsmart last week but I have a coupon to use and of course didn't have it with me, but I definitely plan on getting some because she likes to destroy the tennis balls too. We used to do the 2 ball thing and it worked pretty well, but now she has this one ball that all the fur is chewed off of and it is by far her FAVORITE and when we throw another ball, she will run after it but won't bring it back. I need to take the hairless ball away I guess, but until I get some more smooth balls to replace it I hate to steal it from her, she loves it so much. Thanks for the replies, think I'll try to make it to Petsmart this weekend-she needs the extra fetching exercise, makes her nice and sleepy LOL!


----------



## Sid (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the same problem with my 4 month old Golden. He just does not seem to get it that when I throw the ball for him, I want it back. He goes for it, then while he brings it half way, just drops it before he reaches me. Comes and sits like hes done a big thing. Sometimes, he doesn't fetch it at all. He loves his toys. Sometimes, he just takes the ball and plays with it. Least bit interested in the treat. Oh he will leave the ball and come back for a treat (if I were to give him) but he will never bring the ball back to me. 

So I think I will try this with two balls. But he must get me the first ball at least come to me with it. 

Any other suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Plainsfolk (Sep 8, 2016)

*Ball cure*

Thanks for all the great messages on teaching ball dropping. While reading I noted the reference to "chuck-it" balls. Our golden, Tessa, simply loves the smooth Cricket balls you get at a sporting goods store. They fit in the chuck-it thrower. We purchased a bunch and they are yellow so easy to find.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Another fan of "2 ball" here! We keep two identical balls - she has to drop the ball to get a throw. We can usually just play with one ball now, but here's the sequence we used:

1. Two balls: When she returns, I pick up and throw the second ball. 
2. Two balls: When she returns, I pick up the second ball. When she *drops* the 1st ball, I throw the 2nd. 
3. Two balls: When she returns AND drops the 1st ball, I pick up and throw the second. 
4. Two balls: When she returns AND drops the 1st ball, I throw the second ball (that I'm holding). 
5. Two balls (second ball hidden behind my back): When she returns AND drops the 1st ball, I throw the (hidden) second ball.

A week or two after working up to step 5, Abby would spit out the first ball when she came back, anticipating that I'd throw the (hidden) second ball. Instead, I just picked up the first ball and threw it. One ball game!

I could also have taught a formal "give"/"fetch" as others are suggesting, but chasing balls is playtime. We are actually working on a formal retrieve and "give" now, but with bumpers and wooden dowels, not balls.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Oh yes, this struggle is real, especially when there's a preference for playing tug than fetching.
I've done every trick in the book, and the only thing that works for me is when she thinks we're training. Then she is quite conscientious with fetching the ball and dropping it as soon as she reaches me. But that's no fun, right?!

All other moments is tug time, unless I have a treat with which to exchange the ball. Yes, I have to bribe her for it.


----------

